# C Webb is looking to return..



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

and now that andrew is out, it looks like we might end up signing him. i rather sign him at the MLE than kwame.

http://www.news10.net/display_story.aspx?storyid=37308


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We need to sign him if Bynum is going to be gone for more than a month. Have Kwame and then Ronny as our backup won't cut it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I can't believe Im about to say this...Lakers should sign Chris Webber....oooh I think Im gonna be sick


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im telling you we dont want Webber.

This guy is a destroyer of teams. He is champion LOSER. No matter how good a team he is on, no matter how big or small his role, he finds a way to lose. 

Dont believe me? Prove it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> I can't believe Im about to say this...Lakers should sign Chris Webber....oooh I think Im gonna be sick


Im ashamed of you. :sadbanana:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> Im telling you we dont want Webber.
> 
> This guy is a destroyer of teams. He is champion LOSER. No matter how good a team he is on, no matter how big or small his role, he finds a way to lose.
> 
> Dont believe me? Prove it.


what, and kwame is a champion? at least chris has had a contribution on a team that was actually competitive at one time. 

kwame would be part of the best team, if scoring meant throwing the basketball at the backboard as hard as you can.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Im ashamed of you. :sadbanana:


I know, I know....but maybe just for the regular season for insurance, once the playoffs start the Lakers can put him in street clothes. Ugh...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> what, and kwame is a champion? at least chris has had a contribution on a team that was actually competitive at one time.
> 
> kwame would be part of the best team, if scoring meant throwing the basketball at the backboard as hard as you can.



Kwame has never made 20 mil. Kwame has never called a timeout when he didnt have one to cost his team the game. Kwame has never been on the team with the best record in the NBA only to come back in the playoffs and not play any defense and destroy their chemistry. Kwame has never sat out games until he was traded.

Why are you comparing Webber to Kwame anyway? Kwame is already on our team, and everyone on this forum gives him crap. Some people have actually called for his life. So you want to spend more money a player that you equate to Kwame Brown? I dont see that logic.


Furthermore, I never said that Webber hasnt been productive in his regular season career, he has put up some pretty good numbers at times. It is his ability to be a focal point of teams that not only lose, but get their hearts ripped out that I find disturbing. This guy has lost big games like no other player in history. 

And now he is just a shell of his former self. He can hardly move, he doesnt play defense and he doesnt attack the rim. What do we want with him?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Kwame has never made 20 mil. Kwame has never called a timeout when he didnt have one to cost his team the game. Kwame has never been on the team with the best record in the NBA only to come back in the playoffs and not play any defense and destroy their chemistry. Kwame has never sat out games until he was traded.
> 
> Why are you comparing Webber to Kwame anyway? Kwame is already on our team, and everyone on this forum gives him crap. *Some people have actually called for his life.* So you want to spend more money a player that you equate to Kwame Brown? I dont see that logic.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> Kwame has never made 20 mil. Kwame has never called a timeout when he didnt have one to cost his team the game. Kwame has never been on the team with the best record in the NBA only to come back in the playoffs and not play any defense and destroy their chemistry. Kwame has never sat out games until he was traded.
> 
> Why are you comparing Webber to Kwame anyway? Kwame is already on our team, and everyone on this forum gives him crap. Some people have actually called for his life. So you want to spend more money a player that you equate to Kwame Brown? I dont see that logic.
> 
> ...


what does cwebb being paid 20 million by the kings and sixers have to do with us signing him, and actually having him be serviceable? it has nothing to do with anything really. 

bottom line is that cwebb is better than kwame. he would sign with us at a fraction of what kwame is getting this season. and ,like i said, at least cwebb has contributed to a team that has gotten far into the playoffs. kwame can't say the same. 

im comparing cwebb to kwame because if we sign cwebb, he'd eat up most of kwame's minutes. doesn't that make sense? you know, signing players that would improve your team's performance?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry, but I'm with elcap. I'm not sure about the proven loser deal, but he has more than shown to be detrimental to team chemistry. It just so happens that chemistry is one of this team's greatest strengths.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think it depends on what kind of attitude Cwebb brings to the lakers.

if he's asking for 30 mpg in compensation for taking the vet minimum no way we sign the guy. 

as long as there's no strings attach to the deal, i dont mind the lakers signing C-Webb. If he doesnt work we can simply let him follow the path of laker legends richmond, rider, and jimmy jackson.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> im comparing cwebb to kwame because if we sign cwebb, he'd eat up most of kwame's minutes. doesn't that make sense? you know, signing players that would improve your team's performance?



Kwame and Webber dont even play the same position. Webber cant play center.

As to Webber improving the performance of this team . . . thats like . . .your opinion man.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

dannyM said:


> i think it depends on what kind of attitude Cwebb brings to the lakers.
> 
> if he's asking for 30 mpg in compensation for taking the vet minimum no way we sign the guy.
> 
> as long as there's no strings attach to the deal, i dont mind the lakers signing C-Webb. If he doesnt work we can simply let him follow the path of laker legends richmond, rider, and jimmy jackson.


I would like to add Dennis Rodman to that list.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

JYD said:


> I would like to add Dennis Rodman to that list.


Stop. Rodman's tenure with the Lakers didn't end so well, but the guy was a proven winner (and champion) before coming here.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

It is clear that with Andrew being out for more than a month, the Lakers need to consider signing the Velvet Teddy Bear.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Are there any other 30 something big men that are wanting to make a comeback? D league? Signing Webber is a deal with the devil, but I dont know what else is available. Is nothing better than Webber? Maybe, maybe not.....agh


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

what about PJ Brown


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

NO don't sign Webbers punk ***, that guy would just ***** and moan..cancer to the team


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the lakers should sign up webber, but forewarned is forearmed, or something like that. his old knees will be creaking loudly when it comes time to make the proper rotations on defense, but on offense he could help them out in the post.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> what about PJ Brown


I like PJ. I think he's looking for that one final big payday though.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I used to heavily root for this trade, but the sail has shipped.CWebb's primadonna act has worn his welcome.


I also dont like how he feels he should be compensated and guaranteed starter and a lot minutes just because he was important at one point of his career.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'd rather solve this problem "in-house". We're paying two guys quite a bit of dough to be backups. Kwame, Mihm (when he returns), and Turiaf is enough to get half-way decent C play for me.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

as evidenced by last night, the lakers will miss bynum's defense as much as anything.

webber is the anti-bynum. the exact opposite. low efficiency scoring and horrible defense.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i think it is worth giving C-Webb a shot... if it works out we will contend for the western conference... and i believe that if he is a cancer, our team chemistry has been good enough to force an outsider back out... i think it is worth the risk...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the inevitable: http://www.latimes.com/sports/print...5,1,6737919.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-sports


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The Lakers have to sign somebody. I would prefer PJ Brown, but Webber wouldn't be bad either. They need the offense, and despite his age, scoring and passing are two things that C-Webb can definitely still do. There just aren't too many viable options out there.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

PJ brown wouldn't be so bad.. he's 38 though? dang.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I just felt a shiver all over my body...Chris Webber is going to be a Laker


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Pj's too creaky, he's been dilapidated. I heard he's not as serviceable anymore, all that talk about tough defense no longer exists. Webber may be ideal because of his skill set that seems to fit in with the triangle. But, thats a low reward high risk deal. Webber is not going to do much defensively for the Lakers. But then again, If you guys have Kwame Brown, it seems like any big man is better than having Kwame start for your team.


How about DJ Mbenga? I dont know why he got waived, but he seems like he's a decent shotblocker. Dude is pretty huge too. Im willing to bet he's better than Kwame offensively.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Pj's too creaky, he's been dilapidated. I heard he's not as serviceable anymore, all that talk about tough defense no longer exists. Webber may be ideal because of his skill set that seems to fit in with the triangle. But, thats a low reward high risk deal. Webber is not going to do much defensively for the Lakers. But then again, If you guys have Kwame Brown, it seems like any big man is better than having Kwame start for your team.
> 
> 
> How about DJ Mbenga? I dont know why he got waived, but he seems like he's a decent shotblocker. Dude is pretty huge too. Im willing to bet he's better than Kwame offensively.


yeah, this and that about kwame's man to man defense.. blah blah! his overall defense, as in his lack of shot blocking/defensive rebounding/rotation defense make him a liability on defense too. 

so basically he's a liability on both offense and defense. and webber won't be looking for a huge contract, so imo, it's going to be a low risk high reward ordeal.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Turiaf just can't play center, sadly Kwame can't play anything.

Webber is a power forward and his defense is terrible. He would bring better offense than Kwame but all in all I am very wary of him.

But we don't have many other choices. Mbenga? McCoy? Jackie Butler? This is not looking good.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> How about DJ Mbenga? I dont know why he got waived, but he seems like he's a decent shotblocker. *Dude is pretty huge too. Im willing to bet he's better than Kwame offensively.*



Wow, you really went out on a limb there. :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude. All we need is a big body that can play a semblance of defense and can catch the ball. If he can catch and dunk and hes 6'10+ then sign him up.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DJ Mbenga sucks, period. 

the dude just look lost out there on the court. no wonder he got waived.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What about Elton Brown?? Can we still sign him?? He already knows most of the guys on the squad so chemistry wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the feeling that Webber is going to sign within the next couple of days. DJ Mbenga? Elton Brown?...sorry, I'll take my chances with C-Webb. For the veteran's minimum you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Douthit!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Douthit!!!


isnt he in jail?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone thinks rodman can still play in the NBA?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> Im telling you we dont want Webber.
> 
> This guy is a destroyer of teams. He is champion LOSER. No matter how good a team he is on, no matter how big or small his role, he finds a way to lose.
> 
> Dont believe me? Prove it.


That is very true i was at the first sixer game he played and we lost and went down hill from there lol.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

it cant get any worse.

just look at how we played yesterday you know its going to be all downhills anyways unless we make any significant changes.

so if webber signs with us and we go 0-20 for the next two months, atless we can blame it on someone.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, seeing Webber in a Laker uniform is just so....

I really don't know how to finish that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*so sexy?* yes!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Wow, you really went out on a limb there. :lol:


Hahaha yes I did. 


Check this out. I think someone here is going to welcome a guy like him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Rumor is we might sign Mbenga. What do you guys think?

If they went that way it is possible they would sign him to a couple 10 day contracts and wait for Mihm to get back, which I am not sure I like due to Mihm's erratic play and weak ankle.

But as for Mbenga himself, I am not sure he would help. He can block a few shots but is that really going to win us any games given the limited minutes he would have? Don't we need some offense? With Kwame as the post the offense falls to pieces. Surely a guy like Webber would help stabalize it more?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anything new here?


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think Webber could actually be a fairly solid contributer off the bench.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

dannyM said:


> anything new here?



Nellie Wants Webber Back on Warriors Nearly 14 Years After Feud Ended First Stint Together
Jan 28, 12:51 AM (ET)

By JOSH DUBOW

OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -Coach Don Nelson wants to bring free agent forward Chris Webber back to Golden State, nearly 14 years after a feud ended their first stint together.

"I hope that it happens to be quite honest with you," Nelson said Sunday before the Warriors beat the New York Knicks 106-104. "I think our team needs it." 

more...
http://sports.iwon.com/news/01282008/v8454.html


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

IT'S OFFICIAL OFFICIAL OFFICIAL



> Chris Webber told ESPN.com on Monday night that he will arrive in Oakland on Tuesday to formally re-join the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3219421


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, thank god


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

our pick n roll is almost non-existent with bynum out and webber could of definitely helped 

he still has that nice mid range game and soft hands to finish down in traffic

very disappointing with webber going to GS


----------

